# CSV Datei einlesen Access 2003 VBA



## RzumAP (18. März 2010)

Hey,
Ich würd gern eine CSV Datei in meine Access Datenbank einlesen und zwar mit VBA. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich es machen soll. Kann mir da einer helfen?
Gruß RzumAP


----------



## Yaslaw (18. März 2010)

http://de.lmgtfy.com/?q=importieren+csv+in+access+mit+vba

-> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Using-MS-Access-1440/Import-csv.htm
-> http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic240585_0_0_asc.php
etc.


----------

